# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Museum gives insight into Bronze Age culture

## monkeymoon

Museum gives insight into Bronze Age culture

More than 600 ancient artefacts from Viet Nam and some other Asian countries are on display at an exhibition at the Can Tho Museum.



The relics, some 2,000 years old, are from collections held by museums and 60 individuals in the Cuu Long (Mekong) Delta region.



Some are on public display for the first time, including some Lao and Cambodian decorative objects and prayer objects in bronze, silver, stone, and baked clay.




Ceramics made by Vietnamese, Chinese and Japanese artisans in the 13th and 14th centuries, including white and blue glazed jars, bowls, kettles, teapots, and vases account for a large part of the exhibition.



There are earthen jars from the Oc Eo era, one of Viet Nam's oldest known cultures dating back to the third century.

----------


## sankalppatil732

The gallery depicts the comparative chronology of four major Bronze Age ... These seals give useful information about the civilization of Indus Valley and can be ... These offer the most intimate insight into the people of Harappan age, since ... a comprehensive idea and evidence of continuity of the Indian cultural legacy.

----------


## davidsmith36

Pottery made by Vietnamese, Chinese and Japanese artisans in the thirteenth and fourteenth hundreds of years, including white and blue coated containers, bowls, pots, tea kettles, and vases represent an expansive part of the show. 
There are earthen jugs from the Oc Eo time, one of Viet Nam's most established known societies going back to the third century. 
Some are on open show interestingly, including some Lao and Cambodian beautifying articles and supplication protests in bronze, silver, stone, and prepared earth.

----------

